# Hello from Arizona!!



## CircleR (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Everyone!! 
My name is Michelle, and I'm from Buckeye, Az. I'm another refugee of the horse.com forum. I have followed some of my friends here to your forum in hopes of finding a great place to talk to other horse owners. 
I have 3 horses, A 5yr old Appy Mare named "Sassy"
A 28yr old TWH gelding named "Noche" 
and a 15 mos. old Appy colt named "Avatar aka Rowdy"

I have been married for 16 years.
I have four kids, 3 boys and a girl. The oldest is 15 and the baby 9. My daughter is my right hand lady and my riding partner. 

I hope to get to know everyone here!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## virginia_gurl (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Michelle!


----------



## CircleR (Aug 20, 2008)

Thankyou for your welcoming!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Michelle!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!! From the horse.com forum too.. I love it here!


----------



## CountryGirl43 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey Circle R Welcome to this forum. I haven't been on much lately, but I am trying to get on when I can!

Hoep to see you posting soon.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome


----------

